

I was read on to COI BULLRUN in 2011, AMA - coi_bullrun_ama

Before I left NSA I was cleared for access to COI BULLRUN. AMA relating to BULLRUN &#x2F; SSL &#x2F; encryption &#x2F; e.t.c.
======
thejefflarson
I'd love to chat with you. jeff.larson@propublica.org, PGP Key:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/thejefflarson/pubkey.asc](https://s3.amazonaws.com/thejefflarson/pubkey.asc)

